# Blog eines ex Blizzard Mitarbeiters packt aus!



## maggobert (12. Juli 2008)

Angeblich soll Blizzard schon ~ 5 Jahre an Diablo 3 arbeiten, aber lest es euch am besten selber mal durch

Hier der Blog!!




Quelle: indiablo.de & diii.net


----------



## Hunsorr (12. Juli 2008)

Wieso angeblich? Das hatten die doch offiziell zugegeben. Und naja, soweit ist das recht uninterresant was der redet.


----------



## GreatJ (12. Juli 2008)

Skandal !


----------



## DontTouch (12. Juli 2008)

Naja bei D2 wurd ja auch 6 oder 7 Jahre dran gearbeitet, da hiess es am Anfang nur das irgendwas in der Art kommen wird, lief genau so ab (in etwa) Also wundern tuts mich nicht... ausserdem sagte es Tyrael ja am Ende... Die Welt wird sich verändern und nicht undbedingt zum guten... so quasi... Grad nich den genauen Wortlaut im Kopf ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2008)

Und bald ist Duke Nukem Forever fertig!


----------



## Traklar (12. Juli 2008)

angeblich??? Ist doch offiziell schon seit fast 5 Jahren dran gearbeitet worden, nur wars bis zur WWI noch geheim.


----------

